# Nissan Titan XD: 2016 AutoGuide.com Truck of the Year Nominee



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is launching an all-new product in the pickup truck market this year with the redesigned Titan XD, our second competitor in the AutoGuide.com 2016 Truck of the Year competition. *
> 
> There are two main ways that the Titan is differentiating itself from the pack. First is its new Cummins turbo-diesel engine, a 5.0-liter V8 good for 310 horsepower and 555 pound-feet of torque. The second reason has to do with the 'XD' badge, which denotes a heavy duty version of the Titan that comes with larger brakes, a heavier frame and beefier axles.
> 
> Technically, the Titan XD is a class 2b pickup truck based on its base GVWR of at least 8,800 lbs, which means it should be competing against the Ford F-250 and Ram 2500. But Nissan is pitching the truck as a stronger half-ton that offers the strength of those 2500 trucks, without the stiff ride and massive proportions. And in practice, the Japanese brand seems to have succeeded in finding just the right mix.







Read more about the Nissan Titan XD: 2016 AutoGuide.com Truck of the Year Nominee at AutoGuide.com.


----------

